# DIY bass trap advice



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

I am building a home theater, 23 wide, 27 long with 10 foot ceiling. I need some bass trap advice. Instead of using commercially available bass traps, I would like to use something that would go with my room decorations. My plan would be to place four tall wicker baskets in each corner and fill them with some kind of material that would absorb bass. Would this work? What kind of fill material should I use?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What size are the wicker baskets?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It can help some - just don't expect it fix all the acoustic problems nor be enough total surface area in terms of bass control. The diameter also matters as was asked above in terms of how low it will reach.

I would just use fluffy fiberglass or if you're concerned, some UltraTouch.

Bryan


----------

